# Apricot Silk Liquid Soap



## Spunky (May 6, 2017)

Made my first batch! I'm addicted. I can't wait to finish off my store bought dish soap, so I can use only this! I want to make several other scents too but I made a 1000g batch and don't think I'll ever finish it, even with using it for 5 teacher end of year gifts! 
I used Bunni.com's recipe. 
35% CO (the orange one with added beta carotene) 
65% OO 
mulberry silk 
RE apricot and honey FO (soft, subtle yet refreshing scent)


----------



## Susie (May 7, 2017)

Congratulations!

Are you sure you want to use silk to wash dishes?


----------



## Spunky (May 7, 2017)

That means I need to make more LS, right? haha. I can also try a 100% CO and see how that does with my hands. Definitely not making a 1000g batch either!


----------



## Bunny (May 16, 2017)

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (May 16, 2017)

I love the bright orange in liquid soap form. It will not look that great if made a lot in bar form. Very cute!!!


----------

